# In search of pink components



## Circusbike (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking for some pink components for a new bike I'm thinking about (the bike is still only in my head). I would like to go with a pink headset, seatpost clamp (prefer QR), maybe pedals. I would love it if I can find all in the same shade/from same manufacturer but know that might be impossible. Chris King might be a bit pricey. If anyone has put together a good matching set of pink components please let me know! Pics are great too. THANKS


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gusset pedals


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Go to ebay and navigate to MTB parts, or just click on this link to go directly there:

shimano brakes | eBay

Now, type "pink" into the search box. I got 278 hits.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

You need a pink chain!

They come in 9 and 10 speed versions


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Annodized pink, or does it matter? Straitline offers a wide selection of pink components, but they can be quite pricey: Straitline

Woodman Components has a few things, including anno pink seatposts (I have one): 
WOOdman Components 2011 Road & x country freeride Mountain bikes

Portland Design Works offers awesome anno pink grips: home | Portland Design Works

and lastly, Purely Custom also offers a lot of pink bits: The Purely Custom Online Store

I decked out my Misfit Dissent 29er with a lot of pink bits


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lots of pink bits for low $$$ from here too

TorontoCycles, Titanium Bolts, Alloy Bolts,Titanium Fasteners


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

pink hope brakes were made a while back. they are super sweet! my wife has a set!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Circusbike (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow thanks for all of the great ideas! I am thinking pink annodized. I won't reveal the other colors of the bike yet but will post pics if and when it comes to fruition. Then we can see if others have the same reaction my husband did when I suggested it:eekster: He is coming around though

Do you guys think trying to match the shade of pink is important? I'm thinking yes.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

we called my wife's bike the water mellon bike.

it was a green Canzo frame with pink CK hubs, CK headset, Hope brakes, and CB Candy pedals.


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Search Magura Menja XC100 in-pink. I have one on my steel hardtail. It's a great fork and the double arch makes it super stiff. It matches my ESI Chunky Pink grips.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Miss Piggy has lots of pink on her.

But the Chris King BB has been replaced. It didn't play nice with the SRAM stuff. Hopefully, they will change that.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Matching the shade of pink is preferable. It depends on how much pink you have, how bad the pinks clash, and where the pink parts are relative to the non-matching parts.

A few more pink bits to consider:
Pink Jagwire Ripcord cables - they're gorgeous and perform very well
Pink jewelled headset spacer (Purely Custom Online Store - 1 1/8" 5mm Jeweled Aluminum Headset Spacer - Custom Bicycle Accessories) (I don't have one, so I don't know if it clashes with Chris King pink)
Do-it-yourself pink accents with nail polish (e.g. I painted the shifter indicators pink because the fluorescent red clashed with my pink bits, and I painted my derailleur pulley bolts pink and the pink has stayed on remarkably well).
I wanted pink nipples for my spokes but couldn't find them when I last looked about a year ago.


----------



## GunMetalGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Something to consider - all pink metal parts will fade differently so even though you think it is the same pink when you build the bike it will soon be different if you're out there riding it.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Chris King stuff, Salsa QR seatclamps and Straitline hardware (stems, pedals...) mix up pretty good. The shade of pink is very close. Not identical, but close.

For bonus points you can also add ODI Ruffian Pink grips and Raceface pink handlebars, cranks...


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

miatagal96 said:


> the fluorescent red clashed with my pink bits


:eekster:



miatagal96 said:


> I wanted pink nipples for my spokes but couldn't find them when I last looked about a year ago.


DT Swiss makes them, apparently:
DT Swiss Standard Aluminum Nipple - Wheelbuilder.com

gabrielle


----------

